# AVI files onto CDR so I can play them on my DVD player



## smaulpaul (Jul 15, 2005)

I have a few large avi files that I am wanting to burn onto a cdr so I can play it on my dvd player. My dvd player supports cdr's but I have no idea what is the best way to burn the files onto the cdr's so I can play them on the DVD player. 

Does anyone know what the best way of doing this is? Do I need any additional software? If so, what? 

thanks in advance


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

You need to either create a VCD or if your player supports it you can burn files to a data disc.

http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/470968-avi-file-cd-r.html


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Your DVD player can read CDR's but it can't read anything on a CDR. So it depends what types of CDR disc it can read/play. You are looking to see if it can play VCD or SVCD discs. If unsure post the player make and model.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

You got me in the middle of editing my post Moby.. oh well i hit the wrong button anyway. Players can be looked up here: http://www.videohelp.com/dvdplayers

For making a VCD you'l need authoring software such as Ulead Movie Maker.

I'd suggest looking into purchasing a DVD burner, they usually come with all the software you need to get you started and are fairly cheap.


----------

